# Can goats swim?



## happyboergoat (Feb 17, 2011)

My two goats have discoverd a rather large tree that has fallen into a lake on our property and they like to walk down the trunk. If they should slip off could they swim back to shore? Would they expend all thier energy trying to get back on the trunk and drown? Thanks for any input.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

some goats have been known to swim but I wouldnt call them swimmers by any means 

I would rmove the tree before they get in any serious danger


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree...that could be a bad thing waiting to happen...


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I agree. It would just be to sad to have one drown. And our goats fall off (or butt each other off) of stuff all the time.

_*But*_ this topic reminded me of a funny story.
We had not had goats very long and did not know how much they hate water. I heard terrible screaming one morning and ran out to find Missy (short for Mischief) splashing in our above ground pool. She had jumped over the four foot wall and was terrified. (We did not keep goats in the pool area, she had gotten out.)
(She was doing a pretty good dogpaddle though.) I got her to swim to the edge and got her to the ladder where she climbed out. She was much more cautious of what she jumped over after that.
So, whereas I know they _can_ swim, I do not think it is safe for them.


----------



## happyboergoat (Feb 17, 2011)

Tree removed. Thanks for takeing the time to rspond.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad to hear that..... :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

just on the note as to whether they _can_ swim or not, my boys have been rather good when I took them in our creek. all the gas in the rumen acts rather like a floating device....  but I agree that it is probably best to avoid an accident. :thumbup:


----------

